# Autism



## mashers (Nov 22, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone else on this forum has autism. I have Aspergers and have been much happier since being diagnosed.


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 23, 2015)

oh hey! remember me?

I feel like I would dump a lot of nonsense here, so I'll try to keep it short. I was diagnosed with Aspergers and something else shortly after moving from South Korea (I don't speak korean, so don't ask). since then I've had a few classes and was pulled out of some throughout the rest of my time in middle/high school.

I usually don't talk "out in the real world" unless it's related to something I have to do or I'm very interested in. this is how I met some new people while in an I.T. class in junior and senior high school years. after that though, it's hard to talk about myself outside on almost anything.

if there's one thing I'd describe as a "special interest", it would be around technology and hacks like the recent ironhax. what I really liked about ironhax is that it's like the beginning of a new homebrew scene, and is something that I can actually contribute back to especially during this time.

here's a picture of all my [3]DS systems.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

I have Asperger's too. I was diagnosed back in mid-2013. I don't have too many issues with my social skills, but that's mainly because I'm never speaking to people in real life whom don't know me.


----------



## mashers (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice to know that there are a couple of other aspies here. I was diagnosed very recently (but have known for a long time). I work with children with autism/aspergers and their families and schools. I love what I do but it is a lot of social interaction. It feels hard to cope sometimes. Right now there's nothing I like more than to come home and do some programming. It helps me to feel calm and in control


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have aspergers too.
Cool to see more people who are somehow like me xD


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

I also have aspergers, too! 
Wow, I didn't think there were gonna be others like me on this forum?! 
I was diagnosed when I was about 8 or 9 (which was about 2009-10)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

The closest thing I have to Autism is Sensory Processing Disorder, which often gets mistaken for Autism.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The closest thing I have to Autism is Sensory Processing Disorder, which often gets mistaken for Autism.


I'd say I have this and tend to panic when I'm around places too crowded (I try to avoid) as well with people that look suspicious (so again I just exit). Even more since the recent terrorist attacks around the world. Maybe it's paranoia than panic attacks but I can't really tell, thankfully it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Lucar (Nov 23, 2015)

I have Autism too.

Also, Aspergers and Autism are now One and The Same, so... Yay?


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 23, 2015)

I was misdiagnosed with Asperger's when I was younger and I strongly advise those who have been diagnosed with it to do extensive research and don't just take a shrink's word for it. It's very over-diagnosed and while many people do have autism both mild and severe and of varying types, I know I was misdiagnosed because I have zero problems reading social situations, am better with empathy than most people and can read peoples' body language quickly and instinctively. I think the reason this particular shrink thought I had it was because I didn't like him, was kind of a dick and he assumed I didn't understand that I was being a dick even though I let him know directly that I knew he had no clue what he was doing. He mistook bluntness/me not caring for an inability to read social situations, which I'm generally very good at.

edit: The number of likes I'm getting suggests I'm not the only one who's seen a crappy, overzealous shrink who had no clue


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> I was misdiagnosed with Asperger's when I was younger and I strongly advise those who have been diagnosed with it to do extensive research and don't just take a shrink's word for it. It's very over-diagnosed and while many people do have autism both mild and severe and of varying types, I know I was misdiagnosed because I have zero problems reading social situations, am better with empathy than most people and can read peoples' body language quickly and instinctively. I think the reason this particular shrink thought I had it was because I didn't like him, was kind of a dick and he assumed I didn't understand that I was being a dick even though I let him know directly that I knew he had no clue what he was doing. He mistook bluntness/me not caring for an inability to read social situations, which I'm generally very good at.


Quoting this because of a similar situation.

I already am aware that I am not behaving with people the way most consider as normal.

Back in school, it was difficult foe me to socialize. It is still today, but with a job in public, that helped a lot.

So there was a teacher, who thought that I could have autism, and told a lot of her colleagues (as well as the social worker I had to deal with, due to the fact I was in a adoptive family)

Of course. That assholes of parents I had believed them, and kept finding reasons for me being (different) from others.

It's not a secret that I indeed have major relationship issues with people around me. I tend to react in a way that people consider strange. And I act and do/like/think of things a way anyone around me don't

But does that mean that mean that I have autism? I couldn't know unless a professionnal evaluate me.

Anyway. Those school idiots told I could be autistic, and pretty much everyone believed that could be true, as if that made sense to them.

So, I don't know. I never was seen by a specialist. Sometimes, assumptions are good for destroying self esteem...


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Quoting this because of a similar situation.
> 
> I already am aware that I am not behaving with people the way most consider as normal.
> 
> ...



Similar situation for me as well because I've always marched to the beat of my own drum and I tend to cast aside social norms within reason of course. I'm pretty introverted actually but when I am in social situations I'm very good at talking to people/have natural charisma, read body language and voice tones instinctively/without effort and I'm just generally good at reading situations which is nearly impossible for people with Autism of any degree to do instinctively(it can be learned most likely). I don't mean that as an insult but difficulty in social situations is one of the main symptoms and I'm the complete opposite despite being an introvert. When I have to be social and charismatic, I'm damn good at it although it's not my favorite thing to do. I know I'm bragging a bit and can admittedly be a little cocky, but the main reason I mention my talent for reading others is because it contradicts the false diagnosis I received as a kid.

Also Vins, fuck what shrinks or anyone else outside of family and other loved ones thinks of you. If you're comfortable in your own skin that's all that matters, labels be damned.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

In UK (well, IK in Wales at least) we have the Child and Adolescent Mental Health Service, which a specialist from came to my class years ago and watched me for a week or so. I've been seen by a diagnosis and they said I do have it.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 23, 2015)

Asperger's was diagnosed on me in 2010 and I suffer from social phobia and have some bad social skills (but it all got better since my diagnosis). It's also hard for me to make friends irl and speak loudly. Always need to repeat myself ._.
It's also a struggle for me to get over my diffidence to record my voice for yt videos or English and Spanish homework. 
A fun paradox: I speak 4 languages and have huge knowledge in many others, even I sometimes say less than 100 words a day (if texting does not count 
Also had to experience bullying at school due my different behavior..


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mine was diagnosed last year, it didn't really change much for me because I never really considered that in my entire life and I quickly realized that being diagnosed wouldn't change anything about me.
 The thing is, only now that I've started to observe it, that I realized how this screws me up, I can't talk to strangers and I can't make any new friends, the only way I can make friends is if I'm introduced to someone, I can't go up to them and say hi ( It also works if they start talking to me, although I'll be a bit awkward at first but get used to it in some minutes of talking ).
 Because of this, I feel like I'll never be able to have a relationship, marry someone and start a familly, because I'm just too goddamn shy and when I actually like someone, I screw it because I'm too weird and quirky... It's fine though, love is just an excuse.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

I have issues talking to people too. I can't really explain it, but I feel really awkward and uncomfortable when talking to people, and I just can't seem to choose the right words when I wanna talk. That last part also seems to affect me online, it sometimes takes me a while to write posts and stuff because while I know what I want to say, I don't know how to say it.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I have issues talking to people too. I can't really explain it, but I feel really awkward and uncomfortable when talking to people, and I just can't seem to choose the right words when I wanna talk. That last part also seems to affect me online, it sometimes takes me a while to write posts and stuff because while I know what I want to say, I don't know how to say it.



I also get that online, but it's mostly because I'm not a native english speaker ( 90% of the websites I use are in english, and english is the only language I can use properly online, because I can't socialize with people from my country even online, except if they come up to me first or if I introduce myself in english ).


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 23, 2015)

I was diagnosed with syndrome of Aspergers (wich is close to autism) when i was 19 , i can tell my dad and my oldest brother all have the same syndrome... my other 2 brothers and my sis don't and my mom doesn't have it.
i also have reading blindness, i don't know the nglish term for it, but for some reason it's not that much of a problem when the text is in english.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> -snip-
> i also have reading blindness, i don't know the nglish term for it, but for some reason it's not that much of a problem when the text is in english.


The only thing I can think of would be Dyslexia, but that might not be correct.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The only thing I can think of would be Dyslexia, but that might not be correct.


that's the word, why the hell did they torture someone like me with such an insane word...
diagnosed with that when i was about 6 years old


----------



## Lucar (Nov 23, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> I was diagnosed with syndrome of Aspergers (wich is close to autism) when i was 19 , i can tell my dad and my oldest brother all have the same syndrome... my other 2 brothers and my sis don't and my mom doesn't have it.
> i also have reading blindness, i don't know the nglish term for it, but for some reason it's not that much of a problem when the text is in english.



AUTSIM AND ASPERGERS IS THE SAME, THEY HAVE BEEN MERGED IN THE DSM-5.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucar said:


> AUTSIM AND ASPERGERS IS THE SAME, THEY HAVE BEEN MERGED IN THE DSM-5.


not really autism is a a group of syndomes (hope i spelled that right), asperger syndrome is the very weakest of them.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *I have issues talking to people too. I can't really explain it, but I feel really awkward and uncomfortable when talking to people, and I just can't seem to choose the right words when I wanna talk.* That last part also seems to affect me online, it sometimes takes me a while to write posts and stuff because while I know what I want to say, I don't know how to say it.



I have this and was diagnosed with ptsd along with social anxiety it makes for a very hard time in public unless I am with someone I know well I cannot go to malls or places with a lot of people without getting a panic attack. I am in a group for treatment been there since '12 and made a lot of friends, shame it going to end next week though 

I know of two people here and one outside that have autism (the two haven't posted in this thread) and the other was a close friend of mine, known each other for 8 years then stopped talking to me, I thought the whole time I said something wrong but I guess I will never know. He has aspergers too which makes it difficult for anyone to talk to him directly.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I have issues talking to people too. I can't really explain it, but I feel really awkward and uncomfortable when talking to people, and I just can't seem to choose the right words when I wanna talk. That last part also seems to affect me online, it sometimes takes me a while to write posts and stuff because while I know what I want to say, I don't know how to say it.


This....
This is the story of my life


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Nov 23, 2015)

While I don't suffer from it myself, my bf has Asperger's so I can semi-relate. We have been together for over 5 years now. Sure its challenging at times but he's a great guy . 

I have other disabilities myself so we kind of have a mutual understanding of eachother. Things are just as challenging for him as it is for me. Its a two way street. 

What's important to remember is that ironically the word "disabled" does not actually mean you are "disabled" in the literal sense. It just means you do/see things differently than others. It is not a reflection of your intelligence in any way shape or form. Many of the worlds brightest minds suffered from various types of learning disabilities, mental illness etc etc.
Don't let others put you down, instead prove them wrong, that's my philosophy


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 23, 2015)

there's no way vaccines help or do the opposite when it's about a mental disorder or syndrome... when you get borne you either have it or you don't it's not something that comes over time.
you might not really see it. syndrome asperger is official caused by psyobses in the brain that won't alter when growing like with someone who hasn't got asperger. this goes for all autism.
please read a book before you say something like such stupid rasputin.
the claim was just stupid to begin with just like the lady here in holland tries to tell people that it's a fase of life you can get over... no the brain works the way it works, and there's no medicine to work with.
i really wish people who have a brain that function use it before they seay anything about someone else they don't understand.
for rasputin your theory would mean that my sister my brothers would all have gotten it since we all have vaccin, vaccin just strengthens your immune system, nothing more nothing less except for when your ill to begin with, sometimes it'll harm someone who's already weakened by another sickness.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe I was diagnosed with autism when I was 8 or 9 but I wasn't aware or told about it by my parents until last year. I've always had issues communicating and socialising with people and I've always liked to be in my own bubble.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 23, 2015)

We went to Azores, Portugal four weeks ago for two weeks. I am deaf in 40's and we helped deaf children and deaf teenagers. Anyway, I never met a deaf with autism before but I knew that it does exist out there until now. One of them is deaf with autism. He is amazing and sweet guy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> there's no way vaccines help or do the opposite when it's about a mental disorder or syndrome... when you get borne you either have it or you don't it's not something that comes over time.



To be fair there are various bacterial, viral and parasitic diseases, infections and such like that can cause mental status change. Treatments of said conditions or vaccinations will reverse, lessen or halt decline in function. I would agree though that unless you have a good medical reason not to get your child/yourself vaccinated then not doing so makes you a fool, and the good medical reason not to get yourself/said child vaccinated means you really should also be hoping that others are not in the same position and do vaccinate themselves and theirs, and any among you and yours too that can.

On the DSM5 I do have to mention that not all the world uses it and though it is not quite dismissed as a silly American thing it could be said that using it as your basis for things is not going to endear you in a lot of places. The main alternative (the World Health Organisation's ICD, specifically chapter 5/chapter V) is rather old and does make the distinction. I have not read any drafts of the newer stuff at this point but I believe the opinion of those worth hearing the opinion of is not unanimous on the matter of them being the same or in the same spectrum. Treatments are much the same, at least for comparatively troubling issues -- non verbal stuff being rather different to not being so brilliant at intuitively recognising emotions/expressions, and I would expect all but the very most specialised to pull double duty, but it is not completely clear cut as some here would have people believe.

As for the topic at hand I am likely all kinds of fucked in the head, however nobody has took me aside to do anything about it and I have grown up among many that would know better than to ignore troubling things so I just roll along.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair there are various bacterial, viral and parasitic diseases, infections and such like that can cause mental status change. Treatments of said conditions or vaccinations will reverse, lessen or halt decline in function. I would agree though that unless you have a good medical reason not to get your child/yourself vaccinated then not doing so makes you a fool, and the good medical reason not to get yourself/said child vaccinated means you really should also be hoping that others are not in the same position and do vaccinate themselves and theirs, and any among you and yours too that can.
> 
> On the DSM5 I do have to mention that not all the world uses it and though it is not quite dismissed as a silly American thing it could be said that using it as your basis for things is not going to endear you in a lot of places. The main alternative (the World Health Organisation's ICD, specifically chapter 5/chapter V) is rather old and does make the distinction. I have not read any drafts of the newer stuff at this point but I believe the opinion of those worth hearing the opinion of is not unanimous on the matter of them being the same or in the same spectrum. Treatments are much the same, at least for comparatively troubling issues -- non verbal stuff being rather different to not being so brilliant at intuitively recognising emotions/expressions, and I would expect all but the very most specialised to pull double duty, but it is not completely clear cut as some here would have people believe.
> 
> As for the topic at hand I am likely all kinds of fucked in the head, however nobody has took me aside to do anything about it and I have grown up among many that would know better than to ignore troubling things so I just roll along.



it's not appyable to autism and alike, since you get borne with it, and it irritates me that some wanna be doctors say they can cure or can tell how to avoid it.
this because they make it like it's a disease. it's not a disease, it's however a differend mindset you either have at birth or you don't have it. people who tell you to cure it see you as a lesser person.

for autism and alikes, there's reason to beleve it's genetic (see i, my father, my eldest brother...)

for those who feel differend: don't be ashamed, look at the history and see Albert Einstein. he never quit because he was different, look further and you'll see a lot of people who changed the world of thier time were different.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2015)

Disease has a very specific meaning in medicine, or indeed something of a non term depending upon the person you are speaking to, as does cure and prevention. Also yes one can not catch Autism and if it is caught or induced in some way then that way is presently unknown to science which is looking very hard for such a thing. I can not bring myself to agree with the sentiments I might be reading into your post though 
"it's not a disease, it's however a differend mindset you either have at birth or you don't have it. people who tell you to cure it see you as a lesser person."
Anybody that would see you as a lesser person for such things is no clinician and at best is terribly ill informed, however treatment, medications and diagnosis do help people function better in society. Maybe at some level it is "just" a different mindset, however we all have to live in society so being able to play to it does help. I would completely agree that some aspects of society and medicine have a rather alarming habit of over diagnosing or diagnosing something which does not need it but you seem to be heading towards some "let them be" approach and that does not work for me.


----------



## spoonm (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know how to contribute to the ongoing discussion, but to answer the OP: I've been diagnosed with Aspergers Syndrome last year. I had become very depressed in my last two years of highschool due to mental isolation* and a negative point of view on others around me**, so eventually I asked my family to take me to a psychologist. Initially, they didn't like the idea and assumed I was being a spoiled brat, which I think sounds fair. I talked to the school psychologist and she talked to my grandfather about me. After seeing another psychologist for a while, I was told my train of thought was peculiar and since I didn't get much feedback from them on what they meant by that, I asked to see a psychiatrist.

Then after some appointments, I was diagnosed with AS.

*: I wasn't completely isolated from my classmates. There were three people who talked to me, dismissing the moments I appeared "weird". We only interacted in school, and I wasn't into most of the things they enjoyed, nor were they into most of what I enjoyed. I feared, however, I'd be left all alone if I stopped hanging around them. Today, in college, it still feels like I'm socially isolated, but it is compensated by how much some people value my opinion in class.

**: When you're feeling down, I guess you only see negativity wherever you look. It was that way for me and now and then thoughts like "why aren't these people interested in X?", "stop lying to yourself, grow up and study", and "it's the second time you ask this, it's not gonna help if I explain it again" pop up. When that happens, I resort to escapism and go watch anime or play games.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry for all your troubles. I think I can comprehend many of the problems here.

Don't let this shit drag you down. Have fun in life and live it the way you feel good!


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Disease has a very specific meaning in medicine, or indeed something of a non term depending upon the person you are speaking to, as does cure and prevention. Also yes one can not catch Autism and if it is caught or induced in some way then that way is presently unknown to science which is looking very hard for such a thing. I can not bring myself to agree with the sentiments I might be reading into your post though
> "it's not a disease, it's however a differend mindset you either have at birth or you don't have it. people who tell you to cure it see you as a lesser person."
> Anybody that would see you as a lesser person for such things is no clinician and at best is terribly ill informed, however treatment, medications and diagnosis do help people function better in society. Maybe at some level it is "just" a different mindset, however we all have to live in society so being able to play to it does help. I would completely agree that some aspects of society and medicine have a rather alarming habit of over diagnosing or diagnosing something which does not need it but you seem to be heading towards some "let them be" approach and that does not work for me.



first of all sorry for my slow and long response...
i do like the system that worked for me: coaching.
a member who had low level psychology degree, teached me to write down the stuff in my head that blocked me from functioning as other people around me, she then rewrote it in what she beleved to be my meaning. then we discussed it.
so now i can understand better what is the basic failure of my brain (in my case i don't understand emotions of others, or see non verbal communications). now by asking a little more questions i can function in most situations quite normal.
it will never really change some problems though, for sports like basketball i still have problems i can't overcome., but it is enough to function in society. 
one other thing that's different is i need really detailed schedules for the next todo or i get into panicmode, so i use a week and day aganda to write evereything down.
no drug or medicine will ever work better than this, and they found out about a year ago a possible cause, where normal people make now connections and old connections fade a way by autistic people they don't fade away, there's just more and more.
this is why i couldn't stand teachers who used to use sub structures for equations i mean they tell me different ways to solve the same equation wich made it more problematic to oversee the basis of the question.
if a teacher thinks in solutions i can learn about anything, but if a teacher is trying to get me to his or her point of view we get nowhere.
for extreme situations this will not help much, but for most people there's nothing better than this, they can fit in society just fine.
for really autistic people not being able to have normal emotions or conversations... there's still the hope we find a medicine to stabile at least the fear response...


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> We went to Azores, Portugal four weeks ago for two weeks. I am deaf in 40's and we helped deaf children and deaf teenagers. Anyway, I never met a deaf with autism before but I knew that it does exist out there until now. One of them is deaf with autism. He is amazing and sweet guy.


People like you are the reason I'm still with my family today. I must thank you regardless if you helped me in life or not.
If I didn't have a ( interpreter...? ) I'd never be able to communicate with my family. I was in an accident at the age of 10. I am now deaf. I do not know any sign language. I also have a memory disorder. I don't recall the name of it... ( <- the irony... :/ ) But there are days where I tend to forget who I am. Days I forget how to read, days I forget my family. Times like that prevent me from being able to learn sign language. I'm working with someone like you to help me communicate with my family with basic signs and trying to cope with the terrible memory I have. I'd thought I just share my issues/illnesses since that's kinda what people are doing here in this thread. I do not have Autism or Asperger. But I know a few people with these problems. It's pretty rough...


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> People like you are the reason I'm still with my family today. I must thank you regardless if you helped me in life or not.
> If I didn't have a ( interpreter...? ) I'd never be able to communicate with my family. I was in an accident at the age of 10. I am now deaf. I do not know any sign language. I also have a memory disorder. I don't recall the name of it... ( <- the irony... :/ ) But there are days where I tend to forget who I am. Days I forget how to read, days I forget my family. Times like that prevent me from being able to learn sign language. I'm working with someone like you to help me communicate with my family with basic signs and trying to cope with the terrible memory I have. I'd thought I just share my issues/illnesses since that's kinda what people are doing here in this thread. I do not have Autism or Asperger. But I know a few people with these problems. It's pretty rough...


Out of curiosity, what happened when you were 10? i completely understand you if you do not want to tell.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> Out of curiosity, what happened when you were 10? i completely understand you if you do not want to tell.


It's a stupid mistake. It's kinda so stupid I just don't like talking about it. It isn't personal. Family took me to a concert and I wanted to stand up front. I was only able to manage a seat near the front-left. ( Near the dang amplifier... ) They had some sorta technical error and the speaker blew out. It was like right next to me... I was already hard of hearing. I was able to hear it just right. Until it blew out.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> It's a stupid mistake. It's kinda so stupid I just don't like talking about it. It isn't personal. Family took me to a concert and I wanted to stand up front. I was only able to manage a seat near the front-left. ( Near the dang amplifier... ) They had some sorta technical error and the speaker blew out. It was like right next to me... I was already hard of hearing. I was able to hear it just right. Until it blew out.


all right, i understand now. i'm sorry for what happened. myself i actually get ill very fast if things are too loud, and i completely hate sitting close up to speakers. also i have never been to a concert.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> all right, i understand now. i'm sorry for what happened. myself i actually get ill very fast if things are too loud, and i completely hate sitting close up to speakers. also i have never been to a concert.


That's alright. I have always knew I was to become deaf before I was 18. Doctor said my hearing is slowly deteriorating and I'm expected to be deaf be 20. Still, I have an implant to allow me to hear anything electronic. Music, games, basically anything that has a head phone jack. I have these neat little earbuds for me. That's the only reason I can hear such things. Still a nice thing. I'm addicted to music. ( It's pretty much the only thing for me to hear. ) Enough about me, what do you mean ill around loud noises?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> -snip-
> Enough about me, what do you mean ill around loud noises?


Sounds kinda like the issue I have, but I don't _just_ feel sick around loud noises.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> That's alright. I have always knew I was to become deaf before I was 18. Doctor said my hearing is slowly deteriorating and I'm expected to be deaf be 20. Still, I have an implant to allow me to hear anything electronic. Music, games, basically anything that has a head phone jack. I have these neat little earbuds for me. That's the only reason I can hear such things. Still a nice thing. I'm addicted to music. ( It's pretty much the only thing for me to hear. ) Enough about me, what do you mean ill around loud noises?


ill around loud/sharp noises i meant. i tend to get physical pain in my ears if i hear something too loud or too sharp (which happens quite often), or even worse, the two in combinaton. i also get a headache quite easily when there are loud noises.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> ill around loud/sharp noises i meant. i tend to get physical pain in my ears if i hear something too loud or too sharp (which happens quite often), or even worse, the two in combinaton. i also get a headache quite easily when there are loud noises.


Same.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> ill around loud/sharp noises i meant. i tend to get physical pain in my ears if i hear something too loud or too sharp (which happens quite often), or even worse, the two in combinaton. i also get a headache quite easily when there are loud noises.


I heard that's normal for everyone that can hear though. I used to be the same when I was 8. My hearing was just like any other persons at that age. But, now I've done let that here.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I heard that's normal for everyone that can hear though. I used to be the same when I was 8. My hearing was just like any other persons at that age. But, now I've done let that here.


that's normal? the people i go to school with says they dont get ill


----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I heard that's normal for everyone that can hear though. I used to be the same when I was 8. My hearing was just like any other persons at that age. But, now I've done let that here.


Hmm no. Most people don't mind loud noises that much. If I hear something too loud it physically hurts and starts to make me sick. The same volume and everyone else is fine.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> that's normal? the people i go to school with says they dont get ill


Not ill, but migraines and head aches occur normally with most people around that noise.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> Hmm no. Most people don't mind loud noises that much. If I hear something too loud it physically hurts and starts to make me sicks. The same volume and everyone else is fine.


Oh, that's what you guys meant. That sounds awful.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> first of all sorry for my slow and long response...
> i do like the system that worked for me: coaching.
> a member who had low level psychology degree, teached me to write down the stuff in my head that blocked me from functioning as other people around me, she then rewrote it in what she beleved to be my meaning. then we discussed it.
> so now i can understand better what is the basic failure of my brain (in my case i don't understand emotions of others, or see non verbal communications). now by asking a little more questions i can function in most situations quite normal.
> ...



I am glad you got a system that works for you, I know of many that would envy your position.

"no drug or medicine will ever work better than this"
It may be the case that no drug now works better than the therapy/system you have, or at least side effects might be more troubling to the point of not being useful. However never ever is right out and even stuff we will see in our lifetimes will probably do wonders and I can see it changing things there -- the understanding of neurochemistry, brain development, genetic sequencing and genetic targeting and more is moving on at such a rapid pace that such a statement seems incredibly short sighted. Whether it will come at a point where you can make real use of it I do not know; altering what such a fundamental aspect of personality (I want a better term there but hopefully my meaning is clear) is fraught with difficulty, even more so if you happen to be 50 at the time. Likewise if it is managed enough that you can enjoy life then you potentially run into the same issue that some deaf groups experience; at times various people in the deaf community would feel much the same about the word cure as you seem to about the word disease.

On your bit about the cause, I could be a bastard and go into word definitions (technically that would be a symptom and not a cause) but I am wary about placing too much stock into such things and this has the taint of a newspaper headline about it. There is some amazing work being done and in this instance I do not know the paper you are referencing but beyond that this really is not my area of science as far as me being able to trash or help confirm the merits of a paper so I will leave that there for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> ill around loud/sharp noises i meant. i tend to get physical pain in my ears if i hear something too loud or too sharp (which happens quite often), or even worse, the two in combinaton. i also get a headache quite easily when there are loud noises.


Then I guess the issue I have is different.
What happens with me is, when there's too much noise around for me to handle, then I usually go into sensory overload, which I _think_ is kinda like an autism meltdown? I'm not 100% sure though.
I also have a ridiculously low tolerance for noise. It seems like what most people consider to be tolerable is too much for me.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Then I guess the issue I have is different.
> What happens with me is, when there's too much noise around for me to handle, then I usually go into sensory overload, which I _think_ is kinda like an autism meltdown? I'm not 100% sure though.
> I also have a ridiculously low tolerance for noise. It seems like what most people consider to be tolerable is too much for me.


i think we actually have the same, its just that i am completely terrible at explaining. i also go into that sensority overload when there is too much noise


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> That's alright. Still, I have an implant to allow me to hear anything electronic. Music, games, basically anything that has a head phone jack. I have these neat little earbuds for me. That's the only reason I can hear such things.


Why not get a microphone and a noice canceller? get two, make it a stereo output and mount them to your left and right shoulder? You could even have a volume control so you could turn people down 
If you need to plug it into the headphone jack, you could solder it together (buy two small microphones), or I'm sure a company wouldn't mind making that.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

PokeAcer said:


> Why not get a microphone and a noice canceller? get two, make it a stereo output and mount them to your left and right shoulder? You could even have a volume control so you could turn people down


That would make me even less sociably active. Looking like that in public would be humiliating. Believe me, I've thought of that.
1: I can't find a microphone at just the right sensitivity. It will make my implant stop working. Besides, I plan on removing the implant. I hate the limited hearing. I rather have no hearing than limited.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> That would make me even less sociably active. Looking like that in public would be humiliating. Believe me, I've thought of that.
> 1: I can't find a microphone at just the right sensitivity. It will make my implant stop working. Besides, I plan on removing the implant. I hate the limited hearing. I rather have no hearing than limited.


why not a better implant? or is the one you can have the best currently available


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> why not a better implant? or is the one you can have the best currently available


Financial issues make it impossible to have a better implant. I already have a pretty good one. I don't want to put my parents in a financial crisis.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Financial issues make it impossible to have a better implant. I already have a pretty good one. I don't want to put my parents in a financial crisis.


yeah, i understand that. i would neither want to do that


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

mgrev said:


> yeah, i understand that. i would neither want to do that


It's just an awful thing to be deaf. As I told many people from some private convos: It wouldn't bother a person that was born this way; they are born that way. They don't understand how it feels to lose a whole sense. It's something else when a hearing person loses it. It really makes me sociably shy and incapable of going to normal schools.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

In the UK you'd get a quite large sum of money every month, but you should save up IMO.
Plus, you can change a sensitivity.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> It's just an awful thing to be deaf. As I told many people from some private convos: It wouldn't bother a person that was born this way; they are born that way. They don't understand how it feels to lose a whole sense. It's something else when a hearing person loses it. It really makes me sociably shy and incapable of going to normal schools.


and, being deaf doest feel like the silence you get when you are alone outside in the woods or similar does it?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2015)

For example: I get £308 every month (well my mum does, I get £50 out of it for myself for my mum to look after me and help me, etc..) due to my Aspergers, you could get up to £500 a month.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> It's just an awful thing to be deaf. As I told many people from some private convos: It wouldn't bother a person that was born this way; they are born that way. They don't understand how it feels to lose a whole sense. It's something else when a hearing person loses it. It really makes me sociably shy and incapable of going to normal schools.


This applies to quite a lot of situations. If you're in a bad way forever, you don't mind as much but if you were alright and then something bad happens, it's like 10x worse.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

I work 3 ( sorta legit... [ I'm 13. ] ) jobs. I draw for people. I help my family and friends on their farms. And, I assist people with electronics in my city. It's all to pay for the equipment I have. The implant is a pretty penny.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mgrev said:


> and, being deaf doest feel like the silence you get when you are alone outside in the woods or similar does it?


Not quite sure I understand that question. It's sorta like being at home alone. It's quiet. Nothing to be heard. ( Being deaf doesn't always imply that someone can't hear. It could mean they have 90% hearing loss. ) I have pretty much 100% of it gone. I can't hear a tornado siren if I fell asleep next to one.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 24, 2015)

While I do not have any form of autism myself, my only advice to people(as someone who's been incorrectly labeled by incompetent shrinks before) is to not let the labels get into your head and drag you down. I know I will never truly understand the spectrum because to really understand something you must experience it, but I can try to empathize and I'm a pretty weird guy otherwise but like others have said, nothing's really been pinned down. I've got some serious anger and anxiety issues at times and I'm just a general eccentric, or at least that's the closest term I can think of that accurately describes me without putting myself into a silly little box.

Basically, don't let diagnoses/labels fuck with you although I'm sure that's easier said than done. I genuinely believed that dumbass shrink for a while before I really research Autism myself and realized I was misdiagnosed, and it did fuck with me and get into my head for a number of years. People are individuals, not dumbass fucking labels for shrinks to use as guinea pigs, and the social sciences are hardly exact anyway; much of it is guess work and very bad guess work at that. Having confidence in yourself is infinitely more important than what some quack diagnoses you with, *and if you don't absolutely NEED medication, avoid it because it's often dangerous and addictive. *Drugs should be a last resort, and I speak from experience.


----------



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm Autistic I do have Asperger's Syndrome it's good and bad at the same time and I was also in special needs classes too but no shame in it. I'm pretty antisocial I only have a few friends but I'm cool with it. It's a struggle when something bothers me it's stuck in my head for awhile and I can't seem to let things go. For an example there was a fire in my neighborhood a few weeks ago and it still kinda bothers me but not as bad when it happened I was pretty traumatized. Loss of sleep, nightmares, etc. so it is a Gift and a Curse but my Friends & Family do help me along the way. Oh yeah for those who say Autism & Special Needs they're both different not the same!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

ErikH526 said:


> -snip-
> It's a struggle when something bothers me it's stuck in my head for awhile and I can't seem to let things go. For an example there was a fire in my neighborhood a few weeks ago and it still kinda bothers me but not as bad when it happened I was pretty traumatized.
> -another snip-


I tend to overthink things a lot too. Especially small stupid things that I did a few years ago.
One good example is how Tumblr and a bunch of the shit on it almost turned me into a borderline Social Justice Warrior. I mean, I ended up realizing that was happening, and managed to stop it, but I can't stop thinking about it and how I could have avoided that by not touching Tumblr, or by using it a lot less.
I don't even know why I think about it so much. It's in the past, I should just forget.


----------



## ErikH526 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I tend to overthink things a lot too. Especially small stupid things that I did a few years ago.
> One good example is how Tumblr and a bunch of the shit on it almost turned me into a borderline Social Justice Warrior. I mean, I ended up realizing that was happening, and managed to stop it, but I can't stop thinking about it and how I could have avoided that by not touching Tumblr, or by using it a lot less.
> I don't even know why I think about it so much. It's in the past, I should just forget.


I do eventually forget about it. Does take alot of time I'm trying to get over my horrible father who emotionally hurts me and it does hurt alot. I haven't talked to him since January and I don't want to speak to him ever again he crossed a really bad line.


----------



## gameshark (Nov 24, 2015)

my thing is that i'm cruising the way no one else can follow in a drift that everyone wants to enjoy without getting a collision.

i mean making things that aren't logical and turns out to be fantastic for the few.

i know that this doesn't make sence but that is how i make cheats.

so i'm autistic... aren't you either?

see my vid for what i mean ....


----------



## bannana2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Autism and Asperger's are def. over diagnosed.  There are lots of people that can fake symptoms.  Lots of people that don't know how to deal, and lots of bullies.  So, if you have it then you are better off just thinking of yourself as normal.  Asperger's is not a big deal, but lots of people with it get stressed and turn to drugs.  So, beware.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Autism and Asperger's are def. over diagnosed.  There are lots of people that can fake symptoms.  Lots of people that don't know how to deal, and lots of bullies.  So, if you have it then you are better off just thinking of yourself as normal.  Asperger's is not a big deal, but lots of people with it get stressed and turn to drugs.  So, beware.


I feel like one big reason as to why it's over diagnosed might be because it's misdiagnosed.
Either like you said, people faking symptoms, or people having something else similar to Autism and Asperger's and it being misdiagnosed as one of those.


----------



## gameshark (Nov 24, 2015)

i live in my own world and if you enter i'm already gone leaving you with my fruits of labor.....


----------



## tesnos6921 (Nov 25, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> The thing is, only now that I've started to observe it, that I realized how this screws me up, I can't talk to strangers and I can't make any new friends, the only way I can make friends is if I'm introduced to someone, I can't go up to them and say hi ( It also works if they start talking to me, although I'll be a bit awkward at first but get used to it in some minutes of talking ).


^
This.  I have no problems mentally, but I only have 2 friends that understand me at all, and both of them someone introduced them to me.  All my life people tended to forget me except for my 1 or 2 best friends at that time, and the fact that I got the best grades in the class.  Now that I'm in 8th grade and have seen all the reasons why the school system(and the world) is flawed, I'm really not motivated to get good grades anymore except getting my parents approval, so I just barely exist in people minds besides the times when I am embarrassed in front of the class by the teachers.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm not sure if I qualify, but I didn't really start talking until I was 4 or 5, and I was always quiet when I was younger. As I got older I was in different dimensions when it came to talking but it wasn't really noticeable to anyone I knew, they probably thought I was crazy. In addition I hated being bother by people for some odd reason, I just stayed to myself. I was constantly in and out with my verbal skills, when I was younger, but as I got older (Teenage years) everything's been pretty fine. I probably might of had slight autism when I was younger, but it's all gone I believe lol.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 25, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> I'm not sure if I qualify, but I didn't really start talking until I was 4 or 5, and I was always quiet when I was younger. As I got older I was in different dimensions when it came to talking but it wasn't really noticeable to anyone I knew, they probably thought I was crazy. In addition I hated being bother by people for some odd reason, I just stayed to myself. I was constantly in and out with my verbal skills, when I was younger, but as I got older (Teenage years) everything's been pretty fine. I probably might of had slight autism when I was younger, but it's all gone I believe lol.


You can review past posts and see people are talking about all types of illnesses, diseases, handicaps. etc. I don't think the owner of the thread really cares if we mention other problems so long as they are still related to defects and other issues. With your case, I was kinda the same way growing up. I hated the general public. Being in a crowed placed fills me up with anxiety. I almost had a heart attack in a school one day because someone scared me. I pasted out on the ground and that whole situation developed my IED. I don't go outside anymore unless I really need to.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2015)

Mentally... more things are wrong with me then physically ;_;

Anyway, PDD-NOS here.
Most other things are social phobias, distrust in people, people shy etc are inflicted due to past experiences.


----------

